#  Erste Hilfe >   Atemstillstand und Bewusstlosigkeit bei Panikattacke >

## frage123

Guten Abend, 
aus Neugierde wende ich mich an dieses Forum, um hoffentlich aufschlussreichere Informationen zu erhalten als auf einschlägigen medizinischen Infoseiten. 
Heute befand ich mich in einer Erste Hilfe Situation, die zwar alles in allem gut ausgegangen ist. Trotzdem hatte ich dancah weder das Gefühl, alles richtig gemacht zu haben, noch, dass die weiteren involvierten Personen die Ernsthaftigkeit der Situatiion verstanden hatten. 
Ob es wirklich so ernsthaft war, das möchte ich hier gerne erfahren. 
In der Berufsschule ist heute ein Mitschüler eingeknickt, auf den Boden gefallen und atmete viel zu schnell und flach, hatte auch nicht mehr die Kraft, zu stehen. Der Lehrer war schon bei dem 19-jährigen, ich kam dazu, sobald ich die Situation erkannt und begriffen hatte. 
Ich bemerkte, dass der Mann hyperventiliert und setzte ihn halb auf, seinen Rücken an meine Oberschenkel gelehnt, während ich hinter ihm kniete. Ich versuchte mit ihm zu sprechen, aber er hatte dazu keine Kraft, also hielt ich nur seine Hand und versuchte ihn zu beruhigen, ich war ziemlich hilflos.
Er atmete immer flacher und schneller, hörte schließlich ganz auf zu atmen und fiel in Bewusstlosigkeit oder chronologisch umgekehrt, das weiß ich nicht mehr. Mir war aufgefallen, dass seine Atmung immer schwächer wurde, und als ihm die Augen zufielen und er auf keinerlei Zeichen oder Ansprache reagierte, legte ich ihn ab und hielt meine Hand über Nase und Mund: keine Atmung. Von hinten sagte jemand, ich solle eine Hand auf den Bach legen.Völlig am Limit versuchte ich wild irgendwo einen Puls zu erfühlen, bei dem Stress keine Chance. Am Handgelenk meinte ich einen normalen Puls zu fühlen. 
Ich war also total verwirrt, so etwas lernt man nicht in erste Hilfe Kursen. Atemstillstand mit Puls während Bewusstlosigkeit. Der Mann atmete aber nicht mehr und ich konnte nicht mehr warten. 
Ich überstreckte den Kopf, schloss die Nase und beatmete künstlich. Einmal, dann wartete ich, zweimal dreimal und nach kurzem Husten wurde er wach und atmete. 
Das schlimmste war überstanden, die Atmung wurde langsam etwas besser. Schließlich konnten wir mit ihm sprechen und er teilte mir und zweien weiteren schwach mit, dass er an Panikattacken leide und gerade eine habe, er hätte sich schon die ganze Woche schlecht gefühlt und der Beginn der Berufsschule mit hohem technischen Niveauansprüchen an die Schüler hätte ihn sehr gestresst, er fühlte sich überfordert.
Inzischen war auch die Feuerwehr (alles spielt sich in Frankreich ab, hier wird die Feuerwehr in diesen Situationen angerufen), am Telefon und scheinte ziemlich lapidar mitzuteilen, dass Panikattacken nicht schlimm währen, man den Patienten nur beruhigen und in eine Tüte atmen lassen sollte und alles bald vorbei wäre. 
Ich brachte den jungen Mann raus aus der Werkstatt und an die frische Luft, wo er allerdings zusammenklappte und seine Atmung sich nochmal verschlechterte. Nach etwa 10 min konnten wir ihn in die Umkleide bringen, wo seine Medikation im Rucksack verstaut war. 
Als alles vorbei war, gab ich quasi der gesamten Schulverwaltung lautstark Mitschuld an der meines Erachtens nach sehr schlechten Reaktion in der Situation. Weder Lehrer noch Mitschüler des Betroffenen waren über dessen Krankheit (er hatte zuvor wegen seiner Attacken 2 Jahre in Krankenhaus verbracht, genaueres weiß ich momentan dazu nicht) informiert, niemand wusste von seinen Medikamenten, er hatte keine Norfallnummer bei sich, der Feuerwehr wurde am Telefon die Situation falsch dargelegt, da man mir offensichtlich nicht glaubte, der junge Mann hätte tatsächlich überhaupt nicht geatmet. Möglicherweise war in der Aufregung mein französisch auch nicht präzise genug.
Jedenfalls waren in meinen Augen notwendige Vorkehrungen nicht getroffen worden, und der Leidtragende wäre, so meine Wahrnehmung, im schlimmsten Fall der junge Mann gewesen, hätte sein Atemstillstand länger als die wahrscheinlich etwa 30 Sekunden gedauert. 
Als der Vater des jungen Mannes diesen abgeholt hatte, stellte ich bei der Internetrecherche fest, dass Panikattacken eigentlich nichts lebensgefährliches sind. Bewusstlosigkeiten könnten demnach in Extremfällen auftreten aber generell sei nach 30 min alles vorbei, und die Beeinträchtigung durch Angst sei in erster Linie psychischer Natur, da die betroffene Person sich im Alltag eingeschränkt fühlt. 
Allerdings ist nirgends die Rede von Atemausfällen oder sogar Atemstillstand.
Ich war aber Zeuge, wie der junge Man DEFINITIV etwa 30 Sekunden gar nicht geatmet hat und Bewusstlos war, ob er Puls hatte oder nicht, weiß ich nicht. 
Die eigentliche Fragen nach diesem hoffentlich ein wenig unterhaltsamen Roman sind also : 
1. Ist es möglich, aufgrund einer Panikattacke durch hyperventilation Bewusstlos zu werden, und sogar einen Atemstillstand zu erleiden, obwohl der Puls intakt ist?
2. Waren meine geschilderten Reaktionen hilfreich und richtig?
3. Können derlei Situationen, im speziellen der Atemstillstand während einer Panikattacke, bis zum Tod führen? Ich habe erfahren, dass der durch die Hyperventilation drastisch gesenkte CO2 Gehalt im Blut durch automatische Atemaussetzer wieder ausgeglichen wird, oder so ähnlich. Es handelte sich im diesem Sinne also möglicherweise um eine Abwehrreaktiond es Körpers.
4. Warum haben Eltern/Schule/der Mann selbst keine Vorkehrungen für solche Extremfälle getroffen, bzw. wie kann es sein, dass die Schule die Aufsichtspersonen des Mannes nicht über dessen Gesungheitszustand informiert hat?   
Ich hoffe hier ein paar informative Antworten zu erhalten und kann zu dem heutigen Erlebnis zumindest sagen, dass mein Mitschüler sich, nachdem alles überstanden war, bei mir bedankte und ich froh bin, wenigstens reagiert zu haben. Ob ich richtig reagiert habe, weiß ich allerdings leider nicht. 
Schöne Grüße aus Reims

----------


## StefanD.

Hallo Frage, 
also bei einer Hyperventilation atmen wir verstärkt mit der Brustmuskulatur statt mit dem Zwerchfell!
Dies hat zur Folge, dass ein Ungleichgewicht entsteht zwischen Sauerstoffaufnahme und Kohlendioxid . Nun der Hintergrund ist zumeist psychischer Art. Bei der Natur besteht zumeist der Versuch gewisse Dinge im Gleichgewicht zu halten wenn der Mensch nicht gerade eingreift. 
So eine Luftzufuhr ist wichtig u.U. bei einem Kampf oder auch wenn ich rennen muss um meinetwegen vor einer Gefahr zu fliehen. Aber nicht in der Schule.
Nun ja Menschen dieso ein Problem haben sollten immer eine Tüte dabei haben und die nutzen. Damit senkt man langsam wieder den O2 Gehalt.  
Es gibt allerdings Ausnahmen bei solchen Hyperventilation!  Nicht immer normalisiert sich das Ganze wieder innerhalb  ca. 5 Minuten. Es kann auch in seltenen Fällen zu einer regelrechten Verkrampfung kommen! Dies ist allerdings  sehr selten so etwas  nennt sich dann Hyperventilationstetanie. 
Neben der Sache mit der Tüte wäre es sinnvoll wenn man die Bauchatmung trainiert. Man wird damit keine Hyperventilation vermeiden aber zumindest die Symptome mindern.   
Bauchatmung  
man legt die Hand (ca. 3 cm ) unter den Bauchnabel dann atmet man tief ein und stellt sich vor durch die Einatmung fliesst bis hinunter zur Hand und die Hand hebt sich 
Danach atmet man aus über den Brustraum und zum Schluss (möglichst) über die Nase und konzentriert sich wieder darauf wie die Hand nach unten sinkt also der Bauchumfang da etwas abnimmt.  
Also einmal hinunter atmen bis zum Bauch  -> Hand hebt 
Dann ausatmen  über Brustkorb und Nase 
>Dies sollte man über mehrere Minuten üben -  zuerst am besten im Liegen- wenn das sehr gut klappt evtl. auch im stehen oder sitzen.  Dies so ca. dreimal die Woche.  
Keine Ahnung wie Dein Mitschüler darauf reagiert wenn Du das Thema Bauchatmung für ihn einmal übersetzt. Ja und das er halt immer eine Tüte ( z.B. Papiertüte dabei haben sollte).. Mein französisch ist leider eher bescheiden. Auch wenn F/ CH gleich um die Ecke sind.   1. Ist es möglich, aufgrund einer Panikattacke durch hyperventilation Bewusstlos zu werden, und sogar einen Atemstillstand zu erleiden, obwohl der Puls intakt ist? 
Eine Ohnmacht tritt verhältnismässig selten auf - im Normalfall normalisiert sich die Atmung nach einer bestimmten Zeit. (*2-3 Min.*). In 95 % liegt bei der Hyperventilation eine psychische Ursache vor.   2. Waren meine geschilderten Reaktionen hilfreich und richtig? 
Sicher das mit der Beatmung sowie mit der Überstreckung (Kopf) dies macht man bei Unfällen. Damit verhindert man eine Viersperrung de Atemwege. Wenn der junge Mann etwas im Mund gehabt hat. Deine Beatmung hat wahrscheinlich dazu beigetragen das er wieder schneller im Normalzustand war.  
Mitunter ist man in solchen Situationen etwas überfordert.   3. Können derlei Situationen, im speziellen der Atemstillstand während einer Panikattacke, bis zum Tod führen? Ich habe erfahren, dass der durch die Hyperventilation drastisch gesenkte CO2 Gehalt im Blut durch automatische Atemaussetzer wieder ausgeglichen wird, oder so ähnlich. Es handelte sich im diesem Sinne also möglicherweise um eine Abwehrreaktion des Körpers. 
Nein im Normalfall führt die Überatmung nicht zum Tod. Wenn allerdings eine Ohnmacht vorliegt die länger als die 2-3 Minuten dauert, spätesten s dann sollte man schon etwas tun.   4. Warum haben Eltern/Schule/der Mann selbst keine Vorkehrungen für solche Extremfälle getroffen, bzw. wie kann es sein, dass die Schule die Aufsichtspersonen des Mannes nicht über dessen Gesungheitszustand informiert hat?
Nun ja wenn selbst die Sanitäter sagen dies ist nicht so tragisch hat man gehofft das geht schon gut.  Auch ist es u.U.  schon einmal peinlich wenn man über so ein Problem berichtet. 
So lange der jg. Mann nichts im Mund hat - nicht länger als 2-3 Minuten bewusslos war - ja und nicht zu den 5 % gehört die bei der Hyperventilation keinen psychische Hintergrund hat.   *In der Regel kündigt sich solch eine Hyperventilation an mit krippeln in den Lippen!* Unter Umständen gibt es da auch so eine Art Rotkreuzlehrgänge, Reims ist ja nicht ganz soklein  
Beaucoup de Salutations 
Stefan

----------

